# At A Loss...What Should I Try Next?



## marieashley (Mar 17, 2013)

I've never been officially diagnosed with IBS...I had a few appointments with a gastroenterologist about a year ago, but he never really gave me a diagnosis, just told me to try probiotics and see what happened. I suspect that I have IBS-A. I've been taking probiotics since January of last year..I started with Phillips, then I switched to the acidophilus pearls, and finally to the Digestive Advantage Intensive Bowel Support.

My problem is, I know that they take awhile to really take effect....and they do seem to help me for a little while, but then it seems that they stop working. When this happened with the pearls, I started to take two - one in the morning and one at night, but then that didn't seem to be working out so well anymore, either. I started taking the Digestive Advantage ones because I read that they were specifically designed with IBS in mind, but honestly they hardly seem to work for me, and I've been taking one every morning for two months.

I've read that some people take two kinds at once, etc. I'm just getting so frustrated with this. I'm 22 years old trying to start my dream career, but I'm always so afraid to leave my apartment!

What kind of probiotics should I try next? Any advice would be appreciated so much!!


----------



## Long Haired Hippie (May 3, 2013)

I know ths is an oldish topic but i hought id check in and see how your doing. If anything has been woking for you?


----------



## marieashley (Mar 17, 2013)

Hi there! I actually had forgotten about this community, but I'm glad I came across it again today!

My NP diagnosed me not long after I made this post with IBS-C. She had me try Linzess, a new prescription med but it made my stomach feel weird overall and gave me a lot of pain and diarrhea so i stopped taking it. I started taking Align which seemed to help for a week or two but then not so much, which is disappointing because it was more expensive than the ones I'd taken previously and had such great reviews.

I'm going to give it a couple more weeks, until I'm out, then try Garden of Life Primal Defense Ultra. Hopefully that will help me out, but I'm still open to suggestions!

Thanks for checking in on me!


----------

